# 1966 GTO - Routing Backup Light Switch Extension Harness



## jasonjuul (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in the process of installing a backup light switch on my 66 4spd. I was able to verify correct operation of circuit by temporarily running extension harness up thru shifter hole in floor board and connecting to under dash harness. I think I'm now ready to properly route the harness coming off the switch but I'm at a loss as to how to route it.

When I bought the switch and extension harness from Ames, I also bought the two clips that mount to the driver's side of the transmission. Once I slip the harness into these clips, I don't know if it will be obvious to me how to route it the rest of the way. I've been under the car about a dozen times with a flashlight trying to see how the harness makes it up from the transmission into the interior under the dash but have been unable to determine a likely route. I'm thinking there must be a hole in the firewall somewhere where the harness pokes through into the interior but accept the likelihood that my assumptions are all wet.

Have any of you done this job on a 66 recently? Do you have any photos showing how the harness routes? Short of that, a description would be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!
John M.


----------

